# cervix position



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I'm 7dpo and my cervix position is unusual. I've only learned how to check my cervix about a week ago, so I don't know if this is normal or not for me. But my cervix today was low, firm, closed, and facing forward towards the opening of my vagina. Before today, it was always facing down towards my butt. Sorry TMI! Does it mean anything? ...pregnancy?


----------



## doerksend (Nov 17, 2005)

Low firm, closed always means infertile. High, soft, open means fertile. If 7dpo means days pre ovulation then I think you're normal. It is facing straight because it's approaching ovulation. I hope this helps!


----------

